# Remote camping in British Columbia



## flyagaricus (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm looking for advice on areas where 'true' remote camping is possible in BC. I would like to 'get out there' and campgrounds with picnic tables and public washrooms doesn't cut it for me. I want to be as cut off as possible with the chances of encountering other people being very low. 

The more I look, the more I just see provincial parks with seasonal rules and restrictions and limits, and it's discouraging that it's so hard just to throw a backback on and head out into the woods.

Thoughts?


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

My only thought is that not many share your interest in being so remote. Perhaps this is because they enjoy the company of others and/or they don't want to be that far from help in case of emergency, which would be my concern. Have you considered talking to Rangers or personel that work in your parks for advice?


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I agree that if one truly wants to be remote, backpacking, living off the land, then you don't go on the Internet, using your computer, in your fancy house with all that electricity and ask for advice from others in their fancy houses, using their computers with the electricity in their fancy houses. I'm just sayin'


----------

